

Maybe Google+'s trickle of invites is a wise and calculated move - simonsarris
http://simonsarris.com/blog/418-maybe-googles-trickle-of-invites-is-a-wise-move

======
dkokelley
The way Google+ is growing is... neat. It's organic. Google is taking
advantage of the huge advantage they have - a database of users and contacts
via Gmail. Now I have a Google+ account, and I am encouraged to use it
normally. I place friends that Google suggests into my circles. Google knows
who my friends and contacts are already, because I email them through Gmail.
As soon as I share something with my 'Friends' circle, they are emailed about
it, and subsequently given the opportunity to sign up. I don't have to send
them an invite. Me interacting with them IS their invite. Google knows about
them because of me, before they give their information over. I've effectively
already signed them up, because I've added their email address to my circle.

It's 1 part big brother, 1 part genius.

